# golf in dubai



## ai2bob (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all, I have just arrived in Dubai and am looking to continue playing golf. I work european hours so am keen to play golf in the weekdays early in the morning before work and at the weekend. Am also interested in joining a club. Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

ai2bob said:


> Hi all, I have just arrived in Dubai and am looking to continue playing golf. I work european hours so am keen to play golf in the weekdays early in the morning before work and at the weekend. Am also interested in joining a club. Any help would be great. thanks


Hi there are a few of us playing this Saturday afternoon if you want a game, drop me a PM or leave a post here, you will need to get to 5 posts before you can message

Mike


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> Hi there are a few of us playing this Saturday afternoon if you want a game, drop me a PM or leave a post here, you will need to get to 5 posts before you can message
> 
> Mike


Morning Gents, I hope you are both well. I too have recently moved to dubai, as recent as 2weeks ago. I started playing in UK and wouldnt mind a couple of rounds if any1 is interested. Weekends work great for me so if all goes well maybe can make it a reg event? 

Many thanks, H


----------



## ai2bob (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks Mike, where are you playing on Sat ?


----------



## ai2bob (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi H, that would be cool, when do you want to play ? and what sort of time ? cheers


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

ai2bob said:


> Hi H, that would be cool, when do you want to play ? and what sort of time ? cheers


Afternoon mate.

well im not too fussed, sat afternoon would be preferable but and dont wanna mess up any plans you may already have. 

Let me know whens good and I can work around your schedule

Cheers again, H


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

We are playing Sharjah Golf club at 1PM let me know if you two want to join in.

There is about 8 of us going all differing standards

Mike


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> We are playing Sharjah Golf club at 1PM let me know if you two want to join in.
> 
> There is about 8 of us going all differing standards
> 
> Mike


Ok cheers for the update mike. To my knowledge im free but also have been invited to a desert safari so will see when that goes on and then confirm. Have been told that that will take place thurs/fri so should be free for sat. Looking forward to it 

Cheers again, H

PS can you pm me so I can send you my mob details.. may be easier to organise that way


----------



## WickWelsh (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a keen golfer and if I make it out there would want to play regularly.

What are the green fees like and what about joining clubs?

Just seen the other threads answering this question. Sorry


----------



## ai2bob (Jun 28, 2010)

mike, i can't make this sat afternoon i'm afraid but keen to stahy in touch for future rounds, what is the best way to stay in contact with you ? facebook etc, cheers


----------



## ai2bob (Jun 28, 2010)

britpack said:


> Ok cheers for the update mike. To my knowledge im free but also have been invited to a desert safari so will see when that goes on and then confirm. Have been told that that will take place thurs/fri so should be free for sat. Looking forward to it
> 
> Cheers again, H
> 
> PS can you pm me so I can send you my mob details.. may be easier to organise that way



hi britpack, if you can't make sat i'd be up for a round on sunday, let me know and also details to stay in touch for future rounds..... cheers


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Fellow Golfers!
I'll be in Dubai from the 26th of Feb, would love to get a few rounds in Dubai. It wud be nice to make a game. Drop me a line if your teeing up when im there. 
Cheers


----------



## ai2bob (Jun 28, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hi Fellow Golfers!
> I'll be in Dubai from the 26th of Feb, would love to get a few rounds in Dubai. It wud be nice to make a game. Drop me a line if your teeing up when im there.
> Cheers


sure let me know


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey so im booked for the 28th of feb to be in dubai.....i can tee off on thursday.....let me know if there's a game which i could join? Also since i am not carrying my golf set, can i just rent out one? Also what are the green fees and courses one can play at?


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Membership fees are a little steep, best bet is to buy into the UGF scheme which gives reduced rates on all the courses. Arabian Ranches does some great deals at the moment, or you can travel to the Northern Emirates and play at either Tower Links or Al Hamra, both cost effective. Par 3 on the Emirates or night golf on the Faldo.


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Membership fees are a little steep, best bet is to buy into the UGF scheme which gives reduced rates on all the courses. Arabian Ranches does some great deals at the moment, or you can travel to the Northern Emirates and play at either Tower Links or Al Hamra, both cost effective. Par 3 on the Emirates or night golf on the Faldo.


Hi what is the UGF Scheme, google does not help me on this matter ?


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Here you go

Emirates Golf Federation - Benefits


----------



## desertfox (Sep 18, 2010)

*Golf*

Let me know when you next plan on playing - I would be up for a round on either a Friday or Saturday.

JT


----------



## M-Dubai (Mar 23, 2011)

What are the practice tees like??? Are there any places to go an hit a few in the evenings?


----------



## desertfox (Sep 18, 2010)

M-Dubai said:


> What are the practice tees like??? Are there any places to go an hit a few in the evenings?


I reckon almost all clubs will have a practice ground. The Montgomerie has a decent practice ground, plus a floodlit par three course.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I have never played golf!, I do not know how I would... Hahaha.

Cheers


----------



## Mike2k12 (Jul 18, 2011)

ai2bob said:


> hi britpack, if you can't make sat i'd be up for a round on sunday, let me know and also details to stay in touch for future rounds..... cheers


Hey guys,

I'm moving out mid Aug, just wondering if there's room to get involved on the golf front. Do you guys play regularly at a certain course (members) or do you play different courses every week?

Looking forward to coming over and getting involved, the courses look amazing!


----------

